# Anzahl LS pro FI



## torsten.luchs (12 Dezember 2021)

Servus zusammen,

beim Sicherungskasten meiner Eltern ist mir folgendes aufgefallen (BJ des Hauses ca. 1990).

Es ist nur ein FI verbaut - nach diesem hängen 14 LS Automaten (alle B16).
Nun ist mir bewusst, dass es ja neuerdings heißt "pro FI max. 6 Automaten". Nochmal, das ist mir bewusst und über Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Regelung möchte ich nicht diskutieren.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was denn schlimmstensfalls passieren kann, wenn ich 7, 10 oder eben auch 14 Automaten hinten meinen FI klemme?

Danke und beste Grüße
Torsten


----------



## dekuika (12 Dezember 2021)

Anzahl LS-Schalter pro Fehlerstromschutzschalter (RCD)​26. November 2020 ElektrikerWissen.de Allgemein
*Wie viele LS-Schalter sind pro FI-Schutzschalter zulässig? Diese Frage taucht in unseren Kommentaren und auch in anderen Onlineforen immer wieder auf. Daher habe ich mich mit dieser Frage einmal näher auseinandergesetzt und die Informationen hierzu zusammengetragen. Grundsätzlich gibt es zwei Punkte, die hierbei zu berücksichtigen sind.*
Betriebsbedingte Ableitströme​Viele Geräte haben betriebsbedingte Ableitströme. Die DIN VDE 0701-0702 schreibt einen maximalen Schutzleiterstrom von 3,5mA pro Betriebsmittel vor. Um unerwünschtes Abschalten von RCDs zu vermeiden dürfen die betriebsbedingten Ableitströme maximal den 0,3-fachen Nennfehlerstrom des RCDs betragen. Bei einem RCD 30mA wären das maximal 9mA.
Daraus resultiert, dass an einem 1-Phasigen Fehlerstromschutzschalter 30mA maximal zwei Stromkreise vorgesehen werden sollten (2×3,5mA = 7mA). Für einen 3-Poligen Fehlerstromschutzschalter sollten maximal sechs Stromkreise vorgesehen werden (pro Außenleiter zwei Stromkreise).
Vorgaben nach DIN 18015​Anders als in den VDE-Vorschriften findet sich in der DIN 18015 eine genaue Angabe, wie viele Stromkreise pro Fehlerstromschutzschalter vorzusehen sind. Diese gibt die gleichen Werte wie oben bereits hergeleitet an:

*1-Polige RCDs: Maximal 2 Stromkreise*
*3-Polige RCDs: Maximal 6 Stromkreise*
Fazit​Abschließend lässt sich sagen: Eine generelle Vorschrift wie viele LS-Schalter hinter einem RCD installiert werden dürfen gibt es nicht, auch wenn man sich diese durch die Ableitströme herleiten kann. Die 3,5mA pro Betriebsmittel werden im Normalfall aber von keinem neueren Gerät mehr erreicht.
Anders sieht es aus, wenn eine Anlage nach DIN 18015 installiert werden soll. Hier gibt es die klare Vorgabe von maximal 2 bzw. 6 Stromkreisen pro RCD. Diese Norm muss zwar nicht zwingend angewendet werden – sie wird aber als Stand der Technik angesehen und ist – sollte es nicht anders vereinbart sein – angewendet werden.









						Anzahl LS-Schalter pro Fehlerstromschutzschalter (RCD)
					

Wie viele LS-Schalter sind pro FI-Schutzschalter* zulässig? Diese Frage taucht in unseren Kommentaren und auch in anderen Onlineforen immer wieder auf. Daher habe ich mich mit dieser Frage einmal näher auseinandergesetzt und die Informationen hierzu




					www.elektrikerwissen.de
				




Das trifft es auf den Punkt.


----------



## GLT (12 Dezember 2021)

torsten.luchs schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was denn schlimmstensfalls passieren kann, wenn ich 7, 10 oder eben auch 14 Automaten hinten meinen FI klemme?


Hinsichtlich der reinen Anzahl gar nichts.
Denn nicht die LS-Schalter, sondern die Geräte verursachen Ableitströme, die in Summe eine "Fehlauslösung" zur Folge haben.

Selbst nach der 18015 könnte eine ungünstige Geräteverteilung in den Stromkreisen zu dieser Problematik führen, allerdings fällt bei mehreren RCD-Kreisen nicht die komplette Anlage aus.


----------



## dekuika (12 Dezember 2021)

Aufteilung der Stromkreise auf mehrere FI-Schutzschalter​Die Norm empfiehlt Stromkreise über mehrere RCDs abusichern um die Anlagenverfügbarkeit zu verbessern und die RCDs besser auf die Anforderungen der Betriebsmittel abstimmen zu können. Erstmals gefordert wird auch, dass Verteilerstromkreise auf mindestens zwei RCDs aufzuteilen sind – Bedeutet, es muss pro Stromkreisverteiler* mindestens zwei RCDs geben. Bisher war dies nur durch die DIN 18015 gefordert und damit nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben. Nicht zulässig ist, dass ein Fehlerstromschutzschalter* alle Endstromkreise abschalten kann, die von einem gemeinsamen Verteilungsstromkreis versorgt werden.

Reduzierung der Abschaltströme auf 0,3-fachen Bemessungsfehlerstrom​Bisher ist der Wert für unerwünschtes Abschalten durch betriebsbedingte Ableitströme auf das 0,4-Fache des Bemessungsfehlerstroms festgelegt. Dieser Wert wurde nun auf das 0,3-Fache reduziert. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die DIN VDE 0701-0702 den maximalen betriebsbedingten Ableitstrom auf 3,5 mA pro elektrisches Betriebsmittel begrenzt dürfen nun weniger Betriebsmittel als zuvor durch einen RCD abgesichert werden. (Nennfehlerstrom 30mA x 0,3 = 9mA max. Ableitströme). Für die Praxis hieße das, dass pro RCD nur noch sechs LS-Schalter (3-Phasig aufgeteilt) angeschlossen werden dürften.

Das ist ein Auszug aus der VDE 0100-410.
Es besteht aber keine Nachrüstpflicht solange die E-Anlage nicht verändert wird.
Ich selbst habe 2 FI für das Haus (Keller/Wohnbereich) und einen für die Garage.
Bei einem FI besteht halt die Gefahr, dass bei einem Erdschluss im Klingeltrafo (Beispiel) die Gefriertruhe ausfällt.(Meistens wenn der Hausherr 4 Wochen im Urlaub ist)


----------



## Ludewig (12 Dezember 2021)

Für die Elektrotechnik gilt im Übrigen die Regel, dass einen Anlage den Vorschriften entsprechen muss, die zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Errichtung galten.
1990 waren FIs nur in TT-Gebieten Pflicht. Die Lösung FI + xx Ls war also in der Regel schon fortschrittlich.
Was schwerwiegender ist: Damals wurde oft die maximale Belastbarkeit von FIs überschritten, und das war auch damals schon unzulässig.
Entweder (Nennstrom >= Vorsicherung) oder (Summe der Nennströme dahinter <= Nennstrom (in D)).


----------



## Blockmove (12 Dezember 2021)

Das Thema schlägt in letzter Zeit immer wieder hoch.
Die 6 LS pro FI werden quasi als Standard bzw. Vorschrift genannt.
Aber das ist eigentlich nicht unbedingt sinnvoll (bzw. teilweise Blödsinn).
Man sollte bei der Plannung einer Verteilung das Hirn einschalten und gesunden Menschenverstand nutzen.
Schönes Beispiel aus meinem Bekanntenkreis:
Küche mit Herd, Geschirrspüler, Waschmaschine, Dampfgarer auf 6 LS und einem FI.
Nach ein paar Jahren fällt der FI sporadisch.
Ursache: Die Geräte haben Ableitströme (dürfen sie ja auch haben) und der FI altert.
Viele FIs werden beim Altern empfindlicher und lösen früher aus.
Ich hab dann die Stromkreise anders aufgeteilt und nun hält der FI.

PS:
Natürlich habe ich die Ableitströme gemessen und den FI getestet


----------



## GLT (12 Dezember 2021)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Damals wurde oft die maximale Belastbarkeit von FIs überschritten, und das war auch damals schon unzulässig.
> .....oder (Summe der Nennströme dahinter <= Nennstrom (in D)).


Diese "Lösung" war imho schon immer Murks - ein LS schützt einzig u. alleine eine Leitung u. kein Gerät.
Entweder ist die Zuleitung entsprechend abgesichert oder ein RCD hat eine Vorsicherung zu haben - alles andere ist m.M.n. Pfusch.


----------



## dekuika (12 Dezember 2021)

Eine Wohnung hat in der Regel 32A Vorsicherungen oder kleiner. Und um die geht es ja hier.


----------



## GLT (12 Dezember 2021)

Bislang las ich vom TE BJ des Hauses - aber darum geht es nicht, ob Wohnung oder Haus - sondern um die techn. Seite.


----------



## dekuika (12 Dezember 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Bislang las ich vom TE BJ des Hauses - aber darum geht es nicht, ob Wohnung oder Haus - sondern um die techn. Seite.


Stimmt.


----------



## Otwin (13 Dezember 2021)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Für die Elektrotechnik gilt im Übrigen die Regel, dass einen Anlage den Vorschriften entsprechen muss, die zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Errichtung galten.
> 1990 waren FIs nur in TT-Gebieten Pflicht.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, Pflicht waren sie da nicht genrell. Ob man die Abschaltbedingungen anders einhalten konnte steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------

